# Healthcare in NZ



## mackers26

We are a family of 4 moving to Christchurch, i'm here already & my wife & 2 boys (aged 2 &3) arrive late August. We are coming on a 12 month visa with a view to staying long term. Would anyone have any advice or links on healthcare, costs etc.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

If you want to go private with your healthcare, there's Southern Cross:
https://www.southerncross.co.nz

Otherwise, costs depend on the provider.


----------



## topcat83

NZ does have a public health system, so it's not essential to get private health insurance.

There will be a cost to you - it's not totally free. Here we pay to see the GP, and this can vary in price substantially depending on where you live and the practice you go to. (Worth shopping about). But once you're 'in the system' then hospital ^ consultant visits, necessary tests etc are free. Prescriptions are $5 for a 3 month supply of one drug. 

See Health Care in New Zealand - NZ Now

We don't have private health insurance (and have needed to try out the public system for a few minor and major items). We've always been very happy with the level of service that we've received.


----------



## mackers26

Liam(at)Large said:


> If you want to go private with your healthcare, there's Southern Cross:
> https://www.southerncross.co.nz
> 
> Otherwise, costs depend on the provider.


Not sure about private healthcare in the meantime, just visits to the doctors, prescription drugs (blood pressure tablets) & any injections or other care our children might require.


----------



## tamarisk

I'm pretty sure all care and doctors visits are free for the under 6s, and reduced cost for under 12s. Kids' standard vaccinations are also free. Dentists also free for pre-teens. Emergency dept - broken bones, accidents etc - free for everyone. But check your visa. This is from a Resident Visa perspective, where you get the same as any other kiwi.


----------



## anski

mackers26 said:


> Not sure about private healthcare in the meantime, just visits to the doctors, prescription drugs (blood pressure tablets) & any injections or other care our children might require.


It would be worthwhile bringing a supply of prescription meds with you, until you get things sorted out.
I took 1 years supply of my husband's meds for a cardiac condition when we went overseas. I explained to our Doctor the reason & he gave us a letter in case we had any problems with Customs. They filled a cabin sized carry on case but at least we had them & saved on expenses.
At that time in NZ we were paying only $3 for 3 months supply of any single prescribed medication, in Cyprus we paid €75 a month just for 1 of his meds!


----------



## topcat83

PS just noticed you're on a 12 month visa. So you will need to get private medical care, as I believe it's only people with visas of over 12 months that are covered by the public health system.


----------



## paisleypark

Hi,

We've recently arrived on a 20 month work visa.
We spoke to many providers - however we are not eligible for any public health care, nor can we actually purchase any private health care.

Here is a direct quote from the health provider:
"To be eligible for Health Insurance with <insert health provider name> you need to either be a New Zealand citizens, holders of a resident visa or otherwise entitled to publicly funded health and disability services as determined by the Ministry of Health"

The only insurance we could get therefore was Travel Insurance.

cheers


----------



## anski

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've recently arrived on a 20 month work visa.
> We spoke to many providers - however we are not eligible for any public health care, nor can we actually purchase any private health care.
> 
> Here is a direct quote from the health provider:
> "To be eligible for Health Insurance with <insert health provider name> you need to either be a New Zealand citizens, holders of a resident visa or otherwise entitled to publicly funded health and disability services as determined by the Ministry of Health"
> 
> The only insurance we could get therefore was Travel Insurance.
> 
> cheers


How are you settling in?

So do you have to buy the travel insurance before you arrive in NZ?

Normally it can only be purchased before you leave home & for a period of 90 days which can be extended to 180 days from my experience.

However when we departed Tenerife to return to NZ we could not obtain travel insurance from either country as they stated we had to return to the country of departure, it was really nerve racking as we broke the journey& stayed in the US for 2 weeks. My husband has a cardiac condition & it would have sent us bankrupt if he had medical issues whilst there.

If you have a Platinum Visa card or Mastercard they offer free travel insurance, you will need to ring the bank issuing the card to enquire how it works. If you have a pre-existing medical condition usually after a medical check up they will cover the condition for an $100 excess.


----------



## paisleypark

hey, things are going well - got house, got vehicle, our container will arrive in a few weeks.

We bought Southern Cross Travel insurance to kick in when our previous Aussie one ended.
Southern Cross have various terms available (max was 24 months) - but they mostly cover emergencies, here's a summary:

Emergency assistance any time of the day or night
Cover for hospitalisation, doctor and prescription expenses
Medical evacuation back to your home country
Cover for travel delays and missed connections
Cover for lost or stolen passports and other important travel documents
Travel companion expenses, if you are hospitalised or repatriated
Lump sum personal accident cover
Personal liability cover
Rental car excess cover
Cover for personal effects if you select Visiting NZ Max as your plan

cheers


----------



## anski

paisleypark said:


> hey, things are going well - got house, got vehicle, our container will arrive in a few weeks.
> 
> We bought Southern Cross Travel insurance to kick in when our previous Aussie one ended.
> Southern Cross have various terms available (max was 24 months) - but they mostly cover emergencies, here's a summary:
> 
> Emergency assistance any time of the day or night
> Cover for hospitalisation, doctor and prescription expenses
> Medical evacuation back to your home country
> Cover for travel delays and missed connections
> Cover for lost or stolen passports and other important travel documents
> Travel companion expenses, if you are hospitalised or repatriated
> Lump sum personal accident cover
> Personal liability cover
> Rental car excess cover
> Cover for personal effects if you select Visiting NZ Max as your plan
> 
> cheers



Pleased to hear you have settled so soon.

Thanks for the information on the travel insurance, sure it will help others in the future.

Cheers


----------



## mariab123

Hi there, does anyone know about South African doctors in Napier?


----------



## kiwigser

mariab123 said:


> Hi there, does anyone know about South African doctors in Napier?


Any reason why you need a South African doctor specifically?


----------



## SaffaNZ

kiwigser said:


> Any reason why you need a South African doctor specifically?


Because they the best :eyebrows:


----------



## SaffaNZ

Back on topic.. I heard yesterday on the radio that South Cross is now offering a plan for $1 per day. You may want to look into it.


----------



## escapedtonz

https://www.southerncross.co.nz/society/buying-health-insurance/our-plans/healthessentials


----------

